# First Wingshots with a PFS



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I am still trying to get my head around PFS shooting and I got tired of missing a static target, so why not run if you can walk right?

In hindsight, I need to throw higher to get more hangtime to align the shots, but with .50 paintballs and a Wasply PFS, I did alright. I saw how CanH8r does it and I tried to emulate him!

My first two shots were misses, but the rest where hits! I love hitting things with paintballs. The black latex, isn't TBB, it's some .04mm black latex I got off a set dresser/wardrobe friend, it's perfectly suited for light ammo and .50 cb paintballs.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting! It looks like you've got it down pretty well. Paint balls can be a lot of fun....messy, but fun.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting! It looks like you've got it down pretty well. Paint balls can be a lot of fun....messy, but fun.
> 
> Todd


A lot safer and makes me more confident. Also, less chance of ricochet into a neighbours yard.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you are well started. Now you need to build a can tosser and get serious!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool ..nice shooting..yeah you will have to make a can thrower...could do the law of physic's teeder todder...stomp on the high end

send the can flying in the air...crude but would work for a temp set up~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Charles said:


> Looks like you are well started. Now you need to build a can tosser and get serious!!! :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles





oldmiser said:


> cool ..nice shooting..yeah you will have to make a can thrower...could do the law of physic's teeder todder...stomp on the high end
> 
> send the can flying in the air...crude but would work for a temp set up~~~~AKAOldmiser


I think I'll stick to throwing the can since I will know where it goes, generally. With a can-ta-pult, I have no idea where it could go!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Time to build one like Wingshooter has....toss them WAY up in the air...might have time for a 2nd shot :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Time to build one like Wingshooter has....toss them WAY up in the air...might have time for a 2nd shot :rofl: .
> 
> Todd


Hahaha, yah, my backyard us big but not that big!

Maybe at the park near by, or at the lake...hmmm


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is old vid shooting aerials. I changed the spring so I can shoot at cans but haven't had the time to take it out and see if I can still hit. The plans for the thrower are in the template section.


----------

